# mortise and tenon system



## kellyp (Feb 15, 2005)

i went to purchase the m/t sys from oak park but it is not available. i espeacially like the slot cutter which gives a full !" tenon in one pass. is it possible to purchase just the slot cutter. if possible an exact part # would be great as i have been looking but cannot find any large enough to get a 1" deep tenon thanks


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Kellyp: I was also looking at the mortice tenon system at Oak Park. I suspect
that they may be making some changes to it. Th draw back that the system had
as far as I could see is the system only makes 1/4" thick tenons. You could send them an E-mail or call the 800 number. 

Woodnut65


----------

